# Instrument cluster, AC and power windows not working.



## Nate F (May 28, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has had this problem. I have a 1999 Altima 2.4.
I had the alternator disconnected and forgot to disconnect the battery. At one point, the hot wire for the alternator touched metal and created a huge spark. Then I disconnected the battery and continued what I was doing. After putting everything back together, I started the car but it immediately died. I also noticed that none of the interior lights, gauges, AC or powered windows would work. I can get the car to stay on by giving gas but the interior has no power. I checked every single fuse inside the car and under the hood but none of them were blown. Does anyone have any ideas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You blew the fusible link for the alternator, which supplies power to a number of things. Near the battery is a fusible link box. There should be one with a large amperage rating, probably 100A or 80A. If you look into the window on the top, you'll likely see the metal link inside is "open." If so, replace the fusible link and all should be working.

80A fusible link: Nissan P/N 24370-C9980
100A fusible link: Nissan P/N 24370-79912


----------



## Nate F (May 28, 2013)

OK thank you. I'm going to check/replace them this weekend. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

